# Hard Error - blue screen



## alexbarron (Mar 22, 2005)

I am using a Dell inspiron 510m eith 1gb of RAM.

Every 30mins ~ 90mins an error appears on a blue screen saying 

Stop: C000007b unknown hard error
Unknown hard error 
Beginning dump of physical memory

Is this some hardware error, maybe the hard drive?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Usually a hard error would pertain to a hardware error. Could be a hard drive, bad drivers, etc., but also could be an over heating issue. 
To check the hard drive, you can download the drive manufacturers disk utility and run a diagnostic against the drive.


----------

